
Steve Ditko Dead: Spider-Man Co-Creator Was 90 - ohjeez
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/steve-ditko-dead-spider-man-creator-was-90-1125489
======
michaelbuckbee
One of the marks of genius is when a creator's work becomes so influential,
copied and expounded upon that to modern eyes it appears "normal".

Steve Ditko was such a person.

Here's a good article covering it:

[https://www.cbr.com/spider-man-steve-ditko-defined-
generatio...](https://www.cbr.com/spider-man-steve-ditko-defined-generation/)

Here is Hugo nominated author Saladin Ahmed describing (far better than I can)
just how stylistically ground breaking Ditko was:

[https://twitter.com/saladinahmed/status/1015407245109137408](https://twitter.com/saladinahmed/status/1015407245109137408)

Jim Lee describing how Ditko provided the foundational "visual vocabulary" to
comics:

[https://twitter.com/JimLee/status/1015398670831898624](https://twitter.com/JimLee/status/1015398670831898624)

------
jccalhoun
Ditko was a really interesting person. Created such iconic characters. Rarely
gave interviews. Super Objectivist.

The article says he had no children so I wonder what will become of his
estate?

